# WATCH: Groundbreaking Ceremony for CAHSR



## Blackwolf (Jan 6, 2015)

Going live @ noon PST.

http://new.livestream.com/sbscenic/hsr


----------



## CHamilton (Jan 6, 2015)

> As California breaks ground on High-Speed Rail today, let us not fear the future but celebrate possibilities as we overcome the inertia and active denialism which has saddled our state with enormous costs from outdated notions of mobility. Let us be humbled that the grand Californian tradition of leading the US into the future is, this time, merely us embracing lessons that every other modern society learned last century. It's never too late to start; it's not a moment too soon.
> 
> - M. Melzer, via Facebook


----------



## Just Saying (Jan 8, 2015)

Gov. Brown's eight best lines from the groundbreaking ceremony, according to Citylab:

http://www.citylab.com/commute/2015/01/the-8-best-jerry-brown-lines-from-californias-high-speed-rail-groundbreaking/384271/


----------



## Tokkyu40 (Jan 18, 2015)

California High Speed Rail Authority posted the ceremony to YouTube.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygycVGV8AGk


----------

